# tear down BBA precautions



## Iain Sutherland (14 Sep 2011)

So im planning my first tear down and rescape, due to the way its set up initially i have poor flow and co2 distribution and as such i have been fighting BBA.
I plan to keep a few fish and a couple of plants that i'll re use in a large container and keep the filters cycled.  As such was hoping to put some old tank water back in once re scaped as the fish will need to go back in at the same time.
Will this transfer BBA straight back into the new set up? Dipping plants in an excel solution etc..??
Are there precautions i should take or another way of doing this?
Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Sep 2011)

Hi,
     Check out the thread Reusing Plants

Cheers,


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Sep 2011)

thanks Clive that is very helpful.

How do you find these threads so quickly, do you just remember the threads?  i must be doing something wrong when i search...


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Sep 2011)

Good stuff mate. Yeah I just remember them mostly because I code them with outrageous secret tags within the text. Just try searching using the secret code word "Klingon" for example. Everyone knows Klingons are notorious light hogs, so any thread dealing with the abuse of photonic weaponology (and the effects thereof) must be related to the Klingon Empire.  

Cheers,


----------

